# My Spec V scape plan



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi All!

It's been a while, I could not stay away from this hobby. I feel as though I would need some advice for a future build.
Here's a picture of my scape plan for my spec V that I have, I'm prepping some manzanita wood

So here's a couple of notes before you see the pic below:

1 - Higher = a higher plateau along there will be some manzanita branch that extends out from that location
2 - Rocks will be Seiryuu Stones or it's going to be river stones, whichever is first
3 - The sand is optional, I may plan to fill that section with small river pebbles
4 - the rest of the area (along with higher) will be filled in with azoo plant bed grower

Filtration:
Fluval Spec v built in filtration with some mods (eg raising the over flow and also filling in the little holes)
Zoomed 501 hooked onto the filter section for extra filtration

Co2:
Aquatek Paintball Co2

Lighting:
Finnex Fugeray Planted+ 20" (this should put me at Med light)

Substrate:
Laterite
Osmocote Plus (spread around only where it's planted)
Azoo Plant Grower Bed (probably 1 to 1.5 8kg bags worth, considering the raised area)

Lower level will be 1.5" above the bottom and upper will hit 2.5 to 3 inches above the bottom of the tank.


Animals:
Porkchop/Harlequinn Rasporas about 5
Otocinclus 2 (after about 3 months of plant growth) / Or Shrimp
Nerite Snail 1
Honey Grouami


It may be a bit overstocked based on planning, but if anyone has ideas on what fish would be good that are not going to be afraid of light or people walking around, let me know.

From my experience Harlequin rasboras as well as tiger barbs love people. This tank is way too small for tiger barbs but I can make the rasboras work since it's not going to be too bad and confined.

Any opinions and advice is welcome. Been doing this stuff for 2-3 years now, but I'm always learning.

NOTE: white ovals represent stones


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Did I miss something ? Drawing ?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay apparently the image is stupid broken... will fix in a moment

Does it work now?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

going to bump one more


----------



## Philosoraptor (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe do a drawing so we could see what you've envisioned from a horizontal view? Looks like a good planting arrangement, but a horizontal view will make all the difference.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Philosoraptor said:


> Maybe do a drawing so we could see what you've envisioned from a horizontal view? Looks like a good planting arrangement, but a horizontal view will make all the difference.


Hmm not a bad idea, i'll do that now and post that up.

Here are options I was thinking.

Instead of dwarf Hairgrass I might get a few sprigs of Staurogyne repens and then clip and replant
Instead of the Anubias Nana's I can go with a variety of Crypts, Wendtii or Lutea or any bronze sort for color
Instead of Rotala Nanjenshan I can replace those with Limnophila Sp Broad or another species that look similar

Here's a really bad ms paint job.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

I might have some manzanita left over (reference pic)
Once I'm done i'll post another pic. I got them pretty cheap. But here's my current equipment in the pic!


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

I think i see where you're going with this... 

The valley on the right is just where it is lower or is there nothing there?

IME, crypts (sans parva) will grow to the top of that tank. Unless that is your intention, you will see mostly stems from those crypts in the long run. It will look amazing at first plant. Fingers cross you only loose a couple leaves to transplant melt. 

I would stick with the nanjenshan as apposed to a broad leaf. I think it will fill out better IMO. 

The wonderful thing about planted tanks though is you can always change them.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Aqua Jon said:


> I think i see where you're going with this...
> 
> The valley on the right is just where it is lower or is there nothing there?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I wanted to at least have someone I can shoot ideas off of. Lower right section of the aquarium that has a small valley will be just white sand, nada there =).

Though I don't know if that will look good. I have sourced some Staurogyne Repens for the open field, so that might change up the looks a bit =). to just a smaller valley at the end of the aquarium (towards the right side). Or I can shift the valley towards the left more and leave the right side just barren.


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

Sure 

Your original post's images have loaded this time and I have a better understanding now! haha. As far as the river stones I dont think you will be able to see them along the left side of the sand valley unless you trim the repens to less than 2 inches all the time. Most river stones are not very tall. Of course, it is always able to change. And i think that pulling them out will be easier than trying to add them later. So try it and see if it works.

I think the left raised portion may be a bit boxy IMO. Try elongating the back side so the side wall is angles towards the back of the tank? or make the foreground wall shorter.

I like the right not being barren. I've never done a more barren tank though, it may just be my own taste.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Aqua Jon said:


> Sure
> 
> Your original post's images have loaded this time and I have a better understanding now! haha. As far as the river stones I dont think you will be able to see them along the left side of the sand valley unless you trim the repens to less than 2 inches all the time. Most river stones are not very tall. Of course, it is always able to change. And i think that pulling them out will be easier than trying to add them later. So try it and see if it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks =)

Yeah it's hard to tell, the repens would be behind the rocks and not in front. paint just put them in front because of the order I drew it in. did the top down load? I hope so!

Anyway, here is some pics of what the tank looks like now (unfinished):
I will have too much manzanita and will be selling some


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

That is a nice little setup and good manzanita. Start sinking it now! Took me 3 weeks for mine, but they were large pieces. I think your smaller ones may take a week or two to soak and sink.

I'm curious what the bottom grated lining is in the tank?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Aqua Jon said:


> That is a nice little setup and good manzanita. Start sinking it now! Took me 3 weeks for mine, but they were large pieces. I think your smaller ones may take a week or two to soak and sink.
> 
> I'm curious what the bottom grated lining is in the tank?


You know the craft store where you can do cross stitching with plastic pieces and yarn? Those plastic pieces are food grade and won't degrade. So I'm using it to lift the substrate just slightly so that there would be some circulation somewhat underneath.

I might take it out at the end, but for now I don't know if it's a good idea to not leave it in there. Though you can also easily take those black lining to keep moss on the floor for a carpet as well or anything else you want.

As for the manzanita -- I'm going to use some aquarium epoxy (from my marine aquarium supply) and attach it to some slate. I may boil the wood tonight so that I can make sure that it's dead. I need to cut it up in smaller pieces though, since those large pieces won't fit.

With the left overs I may sell them off as a package for nano tanks. They are really good pieces so i'm quite happy with them. Just need to find a way to arrange them so they don't look funny in the tank.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Any opinions or critiques?


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

*great looking- great job*

I really like it a lot. It looks similar to the layout I have. I dont care for the white sand though. It wont stay white, it will likely get over grown. Its also been done a lot. I wanted a path in my scape as well and opted for a lower growing plant to act as my path. My spec is dirt (miracle grow), with S. Repens on both ends and Downoi in the middle. That said I really do like your layout. Great job.

Here is a pic of mine, its been flooded for 3 weeks, no inhabitants yet, its still cycling.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

BillV said:


> I really like it a lot. It looks similar to the layout I have. I dont care for the white sand though. It wont stay white, it will likely get over grown. Its also been done a lot. I wanted a path in my scape as well and opted for a lower growing plant to act as my path. My spec is dirt (miracle grow), with S. Repens on both ends and Downoi in the middle. That said I really do like your layout. Great job.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine, its been flooded for 3 weeks, no inhabitants yet, its still cycling.


Thank you. I definitely appreciate the critique. The white sand, I agree... its been done. Just not by me. This Is the first time ive done a mixed substrate and I think itll work out okay, but who knows... maybe a lesson learned later ^_^.

Though its definitely different than my planned layout... the pathing for me may not even exist at the end with the amount of plants ill be getting.

I wanted to surround the wood with rocks but with how tall the tree actually is... not going to work that way. So I tried to pull some rock placement influence from iwagumi style aquariums, but I do not claim it to be.


I also just figured out that ill have less space than I initially expected so this planting will be a challenge. Ill definitely be trimming roots on plants when I get it so that they will grow efficiently.

Onto your tank. I think that your setup really looks nice. I do enjoy the layout. Though pathing is a bit muddled, I get it and it looks awesome!!

For 3 days up, it looks really nice.

Any plans to upgrade the light? Co2? What type of inhabitants? 

Sent from my SM-N900P
Excuse the typos
(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

the light is upgraded to a Satellite Plus, Ill do shrimp and maybe a chili rasbora or other nano fish. I'll avoid CO2 if possible.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

BillV said:


> the light is upgraded to a Satellite Plus, Ill do shrimp and maybe a chili rasbora or other nano fish. I'll avoid CO2 if possible.


Ahh Nice nice, I did notice it was different after I looked again -- How much output does the satellite plus output?

I'm definitely going rasboras this time, I love embers, but I am not happy that they are so afraid of light. Though I can understand after I've done some research, they are really low light dwellers. Going to get some harlequin rasboras (larger as it may be). And maybe either shrimp or a gourami with a single oto in about 3-4 months.


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

the par for the light is listed on the current usa website, they say 36 par at 12 inches. I actually have a deep substrate (maybe too deep, oh well, first dirt attempt) so I am like 9 inches from the light source. I use one of the effects lighting that has cloud cover, and I light it now for 6 hours a day, down from 8.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

BillV said:


> the par for the light is listed on the current usa website, they say 36 par at 12 inches. I actually have a deep substrate (maybe too deep, oh well, first dirt attempt) so I am like 9 inches from the light source. I use one of the effects lighting that has cloud cover, and I light it now for 6 hours a day, down from 8.


Ahh that's pretty good -- I had no idea that we can simulate that type of lighting. I do like my photocycles to be around 8-10 hours per day. I learned an old trick from a friend of mine. If I turn off the lights during the 10 cycle day mid way about 1 hour, I can prevent bad algae outbreaks since plants can immediately convert light to food, while algae takes a while to do the work. (that's the theory that was given to me), I've done that in tanks at home, my work tank I leave it on -- so algae is all over. But water changes help keep the algae in check!


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

Consistent water changes is what it comes down too. I have used siesta photoperiods for up to 3 hours and still see algae IF you do not do your weekly water changes. Even 10% is better than doing nothing. This prevention is truly worth it. Also CO2 seems to be a big factor. I've done DYI CO2 and two of my lines back flowed and were down for a month since I was too busy to fix it. Surprise to all but those who know it. ALGAE. 

I've just started experimenting with plant dips. So far I've used a OxiClean dip. Hasnt been that effective for me even at double strength. Will try H202 next and then the Bleach. 

CO2 and change the water. A cap to your photoperiod at 10-12 hours. A 1 hour siesta wont hurt. And you should be successful. Finding the balance comes with experience until someone writes a formula.

Cant wait to see how this tank plays out. Any progress?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Aqua Jon said:


> Consistent water changes is what it comes down too. I have used siesta photoperiods for up to 3 hours and still see algae IF you do not do your weekly water changes. Even 10% is better than doing nothing. This prevention is truly worth it. Also CO2 seems to be a big factor. I've done DYI CO2 and two of my lines back flowed and were down for a month since I was too busy to fix it. Surprise to all but those who know it. ALGAE.
> 
> I've just started experimenting with plant dips. So far I've used a OxiClean dip. Hasnt been that effective for me even at double strength. Will try H202 next and then the Bleach.
> 
> ...


Water change is definitely preventative, but I've never been big with water changes. I know for a fact now that who I bought the java fern from gave me all the algae.

As far as the aquarium -- I got most of my plant package. I tossed all my DHG because it was just too much of a pain to manage and I was kind of sad wasting a bunch of it. But with the staurogyne repens coming in tomorrow and with 25 sprigs, I should be good to go spreading the repens around.

Here's what I have so far in the aquarium:
C. Lutea
C. Spiralis
C. Wendtii Bronze
Rotala Catarpillar
Rotala Roundifolia
Rotala Nanjenshan
Phyllanthus fluitans

I've cut the roots so that it would encourage growth with them.


As far as the picture? Here it is tonight:


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Fully planted:


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

Nice! 

This will be so great when it grows out!


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

*Looking good*

Can't wait see it grow out.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll have pics of my progress.
Today the water became almost crystal clear. so i was pretty happy about that.


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

you can also add purigen in a filter bag under the sponge filter, that will help keep the water clear and manage the nitrate levels.

I did that too. What will you add to the tank? I just put tangerine tigers and PFRS to mine on Friday.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

BillV said:


> you can also add purigen in a filter bag under the sponge filter, that will help keep the water clear and manage the nitrate levels.
> 
> I did that too. What will you add to the tank? I just put tangerine tigers and PFRS to mine on Friday.


Ahh, like Activated Carbon, I don't use purigen -- it's only there for my reefs. Though I haven't had a reef in about a year.

I'll probably end up overstocking it, but here is the planned list:
6x Rasbora dorsiocellata macrophthalma - Emerald Eye Rasbora
(was thinking Harlequin Rasboras, I still might go with it)
4x Corydoras Pygmaeus - Pygmy Cory

[after 3 months]
2x Otocinclus Affinis - Otocinclus Catfish
1x Nerite Snail


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

An update from last night's trim session -- lots of plants melting and removed, a lot more filling in nicely!


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

BillV said:


> I really like it a lot. It looks similar to the layout I have. I dont care for the white sand though. It wont stay white, it will likely get over grown....


You know what? You're absolutely right -- white sand actually didn't stay white -- it turned algae green!!!! Also because it was so compact, I felt it was actually causing some bad sulferic smells (i've always had bad luck with sand) -- so I removed about 99% of it, and filled the spot in with some more azoo gravel, which rebuffered the water's ph down to 6.8 and now i am trying to get my ph to sit at 7.0.

I've added a new set of cherry shrimp into my aquarium. Pictures of this tank is over at the nano aquarium section -- to show my progress in pictorial succession.

I've definitely overstocked it.

Here's what I have:
4x Emerald Eye Rasboras
4x Narrow/Thin Wedge Rasboras
5x Pygmy Cory
2x Otocinclus Affinis
21x Taiwan Fire Reds


Added Filtering:
Fluval Activated Charcoal
Fluval Bio rings

But here's the latest from this morning...


----------

